# Baba Ghanouj Salad



## mrs.mom (Mar 29, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]Ingredients:[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]1 large eggplant[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]2 cloves garlic, mashed[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]3 tablespoons raw Tahini[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot] Juice of 1 fresh lemon[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]Fresh mint leaves for garnish[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]Salt to taste[/FONT]*
 


 *[FONT=&quot]Preparation:[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]Place the eggplant on a skillet and on   low heat burn the eggplant.[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]Turn it from side to side for 1 hour   until it is completely blackened[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]Remove from heat and leave it to cool[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]Peel the blackened crust of the   eggplant by using a knife. Do not put it under tape water.[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]Place the peeled eggplant, mashed   garlic, raw Tahini, lemon and salt in the blender.[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]Blend until you have a smooth thick   paste.[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]Remove from the blender and place the   salad in a medium sized bowl.[/FONT]*
 ·       *[FONT=&quot]Add the extra virgin olive oil on top   and garnish with mint leaves.[/FONT]*

 *[FONT=&quot]Refrigerate for 30 min. before serving[/FONT]*


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Mrs Mom. It looks great.

Josie


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds good. Personaly I just use oven. Bake the eggplant in the oven for about an hour. Proseed a s above. I just do not have time to stand in front of the stove for an hour.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks like my recipe, but I put the eggplant in the oven at 350F for about 45 minutes, until it is completely soft. I let it cool and cut it in half and scoop out the "meat" and drain it for a few minutes.

It makes a great dip for tortilla chips, potato chips, pita, or strips of toast.


----------



## Claire (Mar 29, 2011)

I pierce them (in the summer), then place them on the charcoal grill when I'm cooking something else, until the eggplant skin blackens.  Wrap in foil, refrigerate and save for making the baba ganough the next day.  Good extra flavor.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2011)

Claire said:


> I pierce them (in the summer), then place them on the charcoal grill when I'm cooking something else, until the eggplant skin blackens.  Wrap in foil, refrigerate and save for making the baba ganough the next day.  Good extra flavor.



Oh yeah, I forgot to mention piercing them. I'll have to try that on the hibachi when it warms up.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Thanks for the recipe Mrs Mom. It looks great.
> 
> Josie


  I hope you try it and enjoy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Mom for the Egyptian Caviar


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2011)

I do my eggplant on the BBQ...well, I had some on the BBQ one day and then had a vet emergency...I was 1/2 way to the vet clinic when I remembered that there were eggplant on the BBQ...I went to the vet and when I got home, the eggplant were very well done...best baba ghanoug I've ever made. I did worry the whole time I was at the clinic that the house would be on fire when I got back because the BBQ was on the deck and close to the house...fortunately, that didn't happen.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you're going to make baba ghanoug, you probably will want to make pita bread. I make the dough for mine in my breadmachine and "soften" it in a brown paper bag.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 30, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention piercing them. ...


 
Oh, yeah, of course, same here.


----------

